# Underhive! Browser based game from Eastern Fringe



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The guys over at Eastern Fringe have released a new browser based game based on Necromunda called Underhive.








​
I signed up, had a wander around and got my arse handed to me by an underhive scum. :grin: - nothing new there then.

Have a butchers and sign up if you want. Maybe share your opinions.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Didn't think much of it personally.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

needs the bugs worked out and a pvp. wasnt all that impressed but could see it becoming a playable game with some work.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

It seems impossible to win even a single fight


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

I have never had much faith in browser based games, they never give you the experience one expects from a video game.

Saying that, it looks decent, a few things they should work on but for the most part it is a fairly solid game.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

What's this shit with the gunstore being sold out? There's no PvP option, yet some other asshole can wander in, clean the shit out, and it affects MY game? *cough* bullshit *cough*


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Game's not yet as intuitive as it could be, but it has potential. The art is also quite good. :good:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Trevor Drake said:


> It seems impossible to win even a single fight


try fighting escher juve or pit slave. they are the the weakest. sometimes you have to wait for them to pop up. then convicts and rival gangers are next step up. Also spending your money on a weapon first thing will help. If there is not one in the gun store try trade.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Seems a bit meh but I will give it some more time.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Not my cup of team. To many things that need fixing imo. Certainly a good idea and has potential.

Chaosftw


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Its pretty fun actually, a good time waster for boredom


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

There seems to be no way of telling going in to a fight if you'll be able to win or if you'll have your arse handed to you. Lvl seems to tell you nothing, and you can't get stats/info on anyone you want to fight. meanwhile, they've got to make traveling around the wilderness a bit more interesting, I have though managed to find a dungeon, so maybe they'll add a few more of those on eventually.

has potential, but still half a game with no point at the moment.

oh, and they also have a map up, if you're looking to try it out.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Ha, cleaned out the armory and trade offers. Yeah taking shit is awesome.
A bit new and easily taken advantage of, its not too bad. The fights are bloody hard though but as long as I can steal money and items, I never leave without at least 6 or 7 BIG grenades.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I started a gang. "Heresy's Own," if anyone's interested. :wink:


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah i'm in, Suka is my username.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Meh they could have given some info on classes Before i had to pic one:Sm also gambling ftw xD


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

is it a free game?


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> is it a free game?


Yep. All browser-based. Not a bad time killer, really.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

cheers wraithian!
umm...how do you equip items?


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Lord Lucius said:


> cheers wraithian!
> umm...how do you equip items?


Hit me up in-game if you need some help, but you go to your Character screen, then scroll through the entirety of the page (I had a similar problem--turns out I wasn't going as far down the page as I needed to). Your items will be listed near the bottom, with an Equip option. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, goddammit... I'm frickin' addicted to this damn game now. I'm going to blame Jez for rehab. :biggrin:

Anyhow, if anyone else joins up, hit me up, and I'll see if I can't scrounge a few decent starting pieces of equipment for ya. Oh, with the caveat you join the Heresy gang and all. :biggrin:


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I love how the picture for the city of Ash Flats is a screenshot from the new DLC for Fallout 3.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

I would recomend it ,but its really buggy at the moment


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Wraithian, i got addicted too:S must, not, go, to, arena!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

This has to be the worst browser game I have ever played, there are so many bugs, and the area is a royal pain to do anything with on top of the fact that the store is linked.


But I can't stop playing it


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I stopped playing it. When lvl 1 arena baddies one shot you before you can even wound them... yeah, fuck that.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

xiawujing said:


> I stopped playing it. When lvl 1 arena baddies one shot you before you can even wound them... yeah, fuck that.


Gamble for a while, get some funds, and then buy molotovs. Early opponents don't like them. At all. :biggrin:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I know it's been a while since anyone's posted here, but I've been playing Underhive for a while and want to mention some of the changes. They recently changed enemies levels so that they vaguely represent the level you need to be to beat them, and Ash Flats+ Hell Port are now low level arenas. They've fixed gangs, but had to wipe the existing ones. Either me, Wraithian or someone else playing this will need to create the Heresy gang again.


----------

